# Best Duck gun for under a grand



## Suthrn98

I'm looking for a "new" or "new to me" duck gun. Tired of using a pump. I have been using a Mossberg 835 and have never shot a 3.5, so no need for one with those capabilities. 

What's the best "bang" for my buck if I want to spend under a grand. I know I'm going to get the "might as well spend an extra couple hundred and get the SBEII or something", but I'm curious to everyone's opinion before I buy one.

I have a buddy selling a camo Stoeger M2000 for $350, but after reading on here, I think I'll stay away from that gun.


----------



## stringmusic

Suthrn98 said:


> I'm looking for a "new" or "new to me" duck gun. Tired of using a pump. I have been using a Mossberg 835 and have never shot a 3.5, so no need for one with those capabilities.
> 
> What's the best "bang" for my buck if I want to spend under a grand. I know I'm going to get the "might as well spend an extra couple hundred and get the SBEII or something", but I'm curious to everyone's opinion before I buy one.
> 
> I have a buddy selling a camo Stoeger M2000 for $350, but after reading on here, I think I'll stay away from that gun.


Buy an M2 American edition. It's just like the regular M2 but it doesn't have the comfortstock. You can buy them in black or Max-4 for around $900 according to who you talk to.

http://www.benelliusa.com/shotguns/benelli-m2-american-series.php

And BTW, I have owned a M2000 and I still own the M3500, I liked them both, I thought the M2000 was a great gun. If it goes bang,bang, bang, and it fits you good, I would buy it.


----------



## nhancedsvt

used SBEII


----------



## Mark K

Hate to hurt your feelings, but you buy a gun that fits!!!!! It doesn't matter if it's $10 or $10,000. If it doesn't fit you'll never hit anything consistantly with it and it'll be money blown no matter what the cost! You will hear, get a Beretta, Benelli, Browning, Franchi, Mossberg, Remington, Stoger, etc...But if it doesn't fit it won't hit. Go to a gun store. Ask to look and hold each gun. Buy the (in your case) cheapest one that fits!! Trust me, you'll thank me come duck season.


----------



## CLDUCKS

Beretta 3901 camo 700 bucks fits me good


----------



## duckhunter2010

stringmusic said:


> Buy an M2 American edition. It's just like the regular M2 but it doesn't have the comfortstock. You can buy them in black or Max-4 for around $900 according to who you talk to.http://www.benelliusa.com/shotguns/benelli-m2-american-series.php
> 
> And BTW, I have owned a M2000 and I still own the M3500, I liked them both, I thought the M2000 was a great gun. If it goes bang,bang, bang, and it fits you good, I would buy it.



THIS!! i have this gun in all black. i paid 855 including tax from Dick's. i have never had any problems and i can't tell a difference in recoil between it and an SBE2 with comfortech. but then again, it fits me well. hold them all and see which one fits you best. they are all good guns if you keep them clean, but personally i would get the M2 if you want new, or a Maxus if you don't mind buying used.


----------



## rnelson5

Winchester SX3. They are right at $1000 in black. You are gonna get the benelli guys but to me a SBE no matter which edition is not worth $1500 to me. A buddy of mine has shot an x2 for years so his wife bought him a SBE2 for Christmas and he hunted with it twice and put it in the cabinet for his x2 back. I also hunted with it and wouldn't trade my used winchester for a brand new one of them. But that is my opinion. If I were to buy a benelli it would be the M2 as mentioned above.


----------



## Turkey Trax

I've seen a couple used SBE2's on other forums lately for around 800$.


----------



## rnelson5

Duckhunter a SX2 is what I shoot. I want to get me a SX3 but I said SX3 because it is the updated version. Two great guns either way!!!


----------



## deast1988

Got a benelli SBE2 off the marketplace a while back Comfortech MAX-4 28in barrel 1000 even.


----------



## Smokey73

Browning maxus.....


----------



## Rich M

You're talking about a duck gun!  You need a gun you can use  as a paddle and not worry about using it to help lever you out of the mud.

The first shot gun I bought was a 500 and i over tightened the barrel nut - bent the barrel down so it wouldn't shoot right.  I also went for the 3.5 inch shells right when they came out - that 835 had ejection issues.  If there were birds in the air, it wouldn't kick a spent shell.  

Went back to an 870 and have not had a hiccup in over 20 years.  The finish is worn off the wood, the barrel has rust on it, I might wipe it down with oil or spray it with WD 40 after hunting salt water  Otherwise, I'll clean it when it gets dirty.

I you want to buy a truly good gun, buy a nice over & under or side by side double.  If it fits you - you'll have a hard time missing.  But you'll also be worried about getting a scratch on it.

Enjoy the search - its fun trying to find a perfect gun.  Good luck.


----------



## southgabowhunter

Remington 870 or Benelli Nova


----------



## labradoodle

southgabowhunter said:


> Remington 870 or Benelli Nova



these are some of the best semi autos on the market


----------



## king killer delete

Pump =870 Auto Take your pick they are all good guns


----------



## tony2001577

I use a rem. 11-87 .  It has never let me down .


----------



## Michael F. Gray

Everybody likes something differant, or they wouldn't need to manufacture anything but pump shotguns. Winchester Model 12's, Remington 870's, Browning BPS, or Ithaca Model 37's. I like all of them. I have one semi-auto, took it hunting once. It's been setting in the safe for years. There is something about the feel of a good pump gun that the Johnny come lately's can't come close too. If you are not certain what you want long term, shoot some good guns and find out how they feel in your hands. I grew up on a farm bringing food for the table home with my Grandad's Winchester Model 12. I just acquired a gem of a Model 12 made in 1953 with a 30 inch full choke tube for $160.00 ; and I'd prefer it over a $1,000.oo super whatever you call em this week.


----------



## Sling

Beretta 390


----------



## The Fever

870 brother....dont mess up a good thing...


----------



## killerv

If something happened to my xtrema2 or my benelli m1s, the only gun i would consider is the beretta 390 for under 1000


----------



## Turkey Trax

The Fever said:


> 870 brother....dont mess up a good thing...



don't think that will cover the part where he said, "tired of a pump..."


----------



## NG ALUM

I 2nd the  Browning Maxus suggestion..if you can't find one under 1K then get a Browning silver or gold hunter..If you ever get used to shooting and the ease of loading a browning with the auto feed you will never want to own another shotgun. I have tried a SBE 2 for a season and had to sell it. it's a pain to drop a shell in and hit a button when you have been spoiled on brownings prior to owning benelli and beretta.


----------



## toyoman

Another 3500, pretty  awesome!


----------



## Les Miles

Very interesting to read everyone's opinion and advice on this topic.


----------



## The Fever

Turkey Trax said:


> don't think that will cover the part where he said, "tired of a pump..."



very well....


----------



## Mark K

Seen a couple of 870's fail to pump for a second shot this turkey season already. Ain't no way I'ld take one to the duck blind. BTW, when looking for a new gun see how hard it is to take down and clean (totally disassembled) with no tools.


----------



## king killer delete

Saw a CZ Firearms over and under 12 Gauge with a full range of chokes for 600. dollars. The shot gun is a nice gun and would do well in the duck blind.


----------



## deast1988

There was a Benelli M2 in the market place for $1050 or obo all chokes and stuff. under a G and it be a good deal. over not so much I have an M2 and its an awesome gun any 3in duck load is devoured. good balance also.


----------



## aabradley82

Japanese A5 magnum that has been hunted. Will be stomping ducks and your offspring for the next 100 years.  Best auto ever made except for a Double Automatic.


----------



## drdarby45

Theres also a beretta 390 in the marketplace for only 350$, has a bad camojob but thats still a good deal


----------



## Blue Petes

aabradley82 said:


> Japanese A5 magnum that has been hunted. Will be stomping ducks and your offspring for the next 100 years.  Best auto ever made except for a Double Automatic.



I Second That!


----------



## grouper throat

beretta 390 vote here too. I have one that has been through ALOT and is still reliable.


----------



## redman2006

I really liked the Beretta with the shims that can be changed out for better fit.  Drop, toe, etc can be adjusted that way.


----------



## MudDucker

If a grand is too much for a shotgun, duck hunting might not be your sport.  The gun is probably the cheapest part.


----------



## king killer delete

*This is the gun.*



aabradley82 said:


> Japanese A5 magnum that has been hunted. Will be stomping ducks and your offspring for the next 100 years.  Best auto ever made except for a Double Automatic.


 Before all the new guns came along you carried and a pump gun , normally an 870 or a Winchester Model 12. If you carried an auto it was an A5. to many times I have seen autos freeze and not shoot. I know all you young guys are going to praise your guns made in Italy. But I will tell I have hunted allot longer than the average guy on this forum. In the  1960s,1970s and 1980s a real duck hunter would not have been caught in a duck boat or a duck blind with a gun made outsisde of the U.S. Except a Browning. Anything  other than that was junk. Now that being said these guns from Italy have improved and the only person that carried a gun made Italy was James Bond and he even went German.LOL


----------



## pierce2988

*Is there something wrong with my Stoeger that I don't know yet*

I have a Stoeger 3500 that I haven't had a single issue with and its only a $600 shotgun. But maybe my gun is an exception? I like it tho.


----------



## duckcutter788

Try an Howa Escort.


----------



## labradoodle

killer elite said:


> Before all the new guns came along you carried and a pump gun , normally an 870 or a Winchester Model 12. If you carried an auto it was an A5. to many times I have seen autos freeze and not shoot. I know all you young guys are going to praise your guns made in Italy. But I will tell I have hunted allot longer than the average guy on this forum. In the  1960s,1970s and 1980s a real duck hunter would not have been caught in a duck boat or a duck blind with a gun made outsisde of the U.S. Except a Browning. Anything  other than that was junk. Now that being said these guns from Italy have improved and the only person that carried a gun made Italy was James Bond and he even went German.LOL




i guess you dont like olive garden either?


----------



## king killer delete

*I go back to my early years with my meat ball motor bike*



labradoodle said:


> i guess you dont like olive garden either?



From monkey wards. It was made by the same folks that make the SBE. It was broke all the time. Now of course they have improved but they are not the end all. I have seen duck hunters with a Mosberg or Remmington guns, some old beat up decoys and Army camo ,kill as many ducks as the guy in the in the Drake jacket with the SBE2 and the Dakota decoys. Its not about looks its about skill. Just like your Labradodle. He does a good job for you. He wont ever be a Fld Champion but that does not make him a bad dog. I just dont bow down at in style alter. I like chef boyardee( Spelling) in the duck blind over a charcoal stove.


----------



## Michael F Sights

I would go w/ a Browning A-5 or a Beretta 391, since I use both.


----------



## Skyjacker

As far as any gun under $1000 that any joe can pick up and shoot at the best of their capability is a browning gold hunter but I don't know what they call their current model that is equivalent to that.


----------



## The Fever

What killer is trying to say is 1000 dollar guns dont kill ducks...hunters that get up early do...


its about practice and being competent....then its all about preference...


----------



## Mark K

If a gun doesn't shoot then I don't care how early you get up, you ain't killing ducks!!


----------



## The Fever

Mark K said:


> If a gun doesn't shoot then I don't care how early you get up, you ain't killing ducks!!



Hence all the good shotgun suggestions he has here...to say only one gun shoots reliably is ridiculous...we all have favorites...dont get so easily chapped...I know you and I differ on the choice of guns...


----------



## Woods Savvy

Browning gold but it's over a $1000.0


----------



## River Rambler

Best bang for your buck, based on sheer specs is the Stoeger 3500.
Love mine and kill just as many ducks and turkey as all my buddies with the high priced guns. 

If money wasn't an issue, I would have a finer gun. But right now, I'd rather have an extra 600 bucks in my pocket.


----------

